
Testimony on U.S. Nutrition Guidelines Reflects a Complex Debate - andore_jr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/us/testimony-on-us-nutrition-guidelines-reflects-a-complex-debate.html?_r=0
======
dmfdmf
Not complex at all, just political. Of course, nutrition guidance isn't really
a proper function of govt (what does food have to do with force?) In any case,
the problem the govt has now is that crow doesn't taste very good, i.e. the
whole "low fat" mantra from the 70's was mistake and bad advice.

